# F30 Electric seats retrofit VO coding



## everywill (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning a project to retrofit a set of electric leather sport seats with memory and heating. Since my original seats are basic manual version, after sorted out all the wiring, I have to VO code to let it recognise the seat module. 

My questions are:

1. what's the VO(s) of Electric Sport Seat with memory & heating?

2. what module(s) need to be reset based on the new VO?

Many thanks!


----------



## everywill (Jul 23, 2015)

Successfully done all the wiring and vo coding. Everything works perfectly except communicate via K-can. 

According to ISTA-D, it seems the seat module (SM) has doner's vin in it which prevent the key activate function. Now I have to find a way to rewrite vin of this one module. Any ideas how?


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

everywill said:


> Successfully done all the wiring and vo coding. Everything works perfectly except communicate via K-can.


Tell what VO codes have you used?


----------



## everywill (Jul 23, 2015)

459. 
Problem solved by inject CAFD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simoneq (Aug 20, 2015)

Everywill, what do you mean by cafd inject? fdl coding? Or did you actually need to rewrite VIN in it?

I'm thinking about buying electric seats, but now I'm hesitating


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice project, i am just curious about on thing.

Is the electric seats dependent on the FEM type?


----------

